# Monster Animal!



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Arrived this morning, very very chuffed with it. Put it on a new waterborne which arrived yesterday for now until i get the bracelet adjusted (i may attempt it myself but have no tools and am worried about these little collars i've heard about  ) I couldn't get on with the extra bit on the waterborne so have cut it off to make it a 2 loop 1 piece thang.

I went for the black because orange really isn't me, but the more i look at the OM online the better it looks, might have to get that too sometime as these things are such good value, but in the mean time this will do nicely and keep my mind off that omega i covet until i can spare the funds.

What other straps should i consider to vary the look every now and then, i've heard alot on here about 'lumpy' bracelets, where do i investigate getting one of those, also would it suit a brown hirsch liberty do you think?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

They do look good on a lumpy.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Or on a very reasonably priced strap from Roy the forum owner.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh for f's sake, just my luck, looks like i've got a duff one. I knew i should have listened to everyone that said to get it from Roy, but oh no, i had to save money and get it off ebay :cry2: . This thing is running WAY too fast, gaining about 5secs per minute and is now 10mins ahead :blink: . I followed the instructions on how to start it (the side to side swing) and it's been quite active on my wrist since. Poop, i hope i get it sorted, have emailed the sellar requesting a replacement, but am tempted to go for a refund if possible and get one from Roy. Anyone had a duffer like this before?

Brighty :hammer:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Brighty said:


> Oh for f's sake, just my luck, looks like i've got a duff one. I knew i should have listened to everyone that said to get it from Roy, but oh no, i had to save money and get it off ebay :cry2: . This thing is running WAY too fast, gaining about 5secs per minute and is now 10mins ahead :blink: . I followed the instructions on how to start it (the side to side swing) and it's been quite active on my wrist since. Poop, i hope i get it sorted, have emailed the sellar requesting a replacement, but am tempted to go for a refund if possible and get one from Roy. Anyone had a duffer like this before?
> 
> Brighty :hammer:


Well the 7S26 movement is not the world's best (IMHO it's very over-rated) but you're right - that's WAY out.

For what it's worth I would go for a refund then buy a watch from Roy. I've only ever had one problem with one of Roy's watches (an RLT16) and it was sorted immediately and without any fuss. In this day and age service at this level is very rare and deserves support.

Rob


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had this before and from memory it was a coil in the spring sticky and therefore moving faster than it should. Probably not serious but something that I doubt would happen if you had bought from Roy. Probably not been checked before it was posted


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blacks good, whatever you do don't go orange


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Returned the watch yesterday, arrived at them today, a full refund including my return postage is on it's way.

So i have just ordered a black monster from Roy, hope it arrives soon, oh and to cheer myself up after the disapointment i've ordered the orange one too  Hee he. I am a naughty boy, she'll kill me.

Just need a lumpy to go with the waterborne and the monster strap and i'll effectively have 6 watches, well kinda  .

Brighty


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone know if roy is on holiday or anything?

Ordered my monsters Friday lunchtime and no despatch comfirmation as yet, but i want them noooowwwwww :bb: *sniff* *sniff*

I am such an impatient so and so i know, sorry.

Brighty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Brighty said:


> Returned the watch yesterday, arrived at them today, a full refund including my return postage is on it's way.
> 
> So i have just ordered a black monster from Roy, hope it arrives soon, oh and to cheer myself up after the disapointment i've ordered the orange one too  Hee he. I am a naughty boy, she'll kill me.
> 
> ...


you cant go wrong with an orange monster....and a lumpy....thats class


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Mr Bright, it's twins!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Brighty said:


> Congratulations Mr Bright, it's twins!!


ahhh...they look cute :lol:

i love monsters....get them on a lumpy


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Lumpy is on it's way, bid on one but was outbid, but got a 2nd chance offer this morning, kinda thought they would. Â£26.69 delivered.

Spent most of this morning it seems taking links out of the monster bracelet, fun with little collars, got it sussed in the end with use of the pointy end of a springbar tool and a 0.9mm pentel pencil :lol:

All that remaims is maybe getting a brown hirsch liberty as i like the look of them, but not sure it will suit the monsters, then i have to control my urge to buy a seiko 007 as well, really should get a job first, but if i do i'll just go get an omega 

Brighty


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Cannot go wrong with a monster, although (IMHO) it looks best on a NATO or Waterbourne, the original bracelet is uncomfortable and cheap looking (although not as cheap looking as a lumpy) .. but the watch is just great!



thunderbolt said:


> They do look good on a lumpy.


Nothing, just nothing looks good on a lumpy - however a lumpy does look good in a skip ..


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Wore the OM on the bracelet most of yesterday and up till now today for a job interview, i've found it really comfortable. Have just swapped now to the BM on the waterborne. Really pleased with them, look and feel fantastic, best buy for ages. Just need to get this job now so i can save for an omega :lol: .

Brighty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Cannot go wrong with a monster, although (IMHO) it looks best on a NATO or Waterbourne, the original bracelet is uncomfortable and cheap looking (although not as cheap looking as a lumpy) .. but the watch is just great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you had a bad experience with a lumpy? :lol:

just looking at mine now...and i think that its quite handsome...in a manly way :lol: , but seriously, i think they look ok :huh:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> have you had a bad experience with a lumpy? :lol:


No, although I did order one several years back (due to the hype), but when it arrived I was very very very underwhelemed, so it went out with the rest of the trash .. don't see/get their appeal .. to me they're cheap, look cheap & cheapen the watch they're on. This, of course, is my opinion, your mileage may differ .. the world would be poorer if we all liked the same thing!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > have you had a bad experience with a lumpy? :lol:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Cannot go wrong with a monster, although (IMHO) it looks best on a NATO or Waterbourne, the original bracelet is uncomfortable and cheap looking (although not as cheap looking as a lumpy).


I disagree with this. The Seiko bracelet has a very 'tool-like' appearance, because it is thicker section than most but I would not regard this bracelet as 'cheap looking' at all. Very much the contrary, actually. For a watch of at this price, such a quality bracelet is indeed rare!

V


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Doctor Varney said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot go wrong with a monster, although (IMHO) it looks best on a NATO or Waterbourne, the original bracelet is uncomfortable and cheap looking (although not as cheap looking as a lumpy).
> ...


Fair enough, after all that is my opinion & whether you agree or not, I will not change it .. but as with everything, we all have opinions & although mine maybe tainted by the fact that I used to hate bracelets until Omega & Breitling changed my mind, so any bracelet that I try is always in competition with their offerings ..


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

*I love these straps and think they really set the watches off and make them stand out from the crowd.*




























*They are really good quality leather with a waterproof plastic edging, which is a perfect colour match for the Monster...*

*What do you think? a break from the lumpy?*


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I think those straps are stunning, Bornentertainer. I particularly like the perfect colour matching you have going there, with the Seikos. I'm almost tempted myself. Can you get them from RLT?

V


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't seen these straps anywhere outside the states, if you put 140186677795 into an auction site you will find the orange 20mm one which fits the Monster and IS a great colour match.

They come in Red and Yellow too! 18mm 20mm and 22mm

I have ordered a red one to go on a SKX173


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Had one of those straps for my Samurai, but the strap started falling apart after only a few hours on the wrist, as can be seen from this shot ..


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww that's not good :huh:

If its any consolation I have had the strap that's on the monster for about a year, I have had it on two different watches... saying that I only wear the strap once a month.... too many other watches to wear :lol:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey all:

I just received my new 2008 Orange Monster. It really stands out.

All my best,

Angelis


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Cannot go wrong with a monster, although (IMHO) it looks best on a NATO or Waterbourne, the original bracelet is uncomfortable and cheap looking (although not as cheap looking as a lumpy) .. but the watch is just great!


I know it's your opinion and I respect that. But I gotta say, this is the first time I've ever seen the monster bracelet described as cheap in any watch forum! I don't exactly love the bracelet myself, I think the link corners are kinda sharp, but it sure doesn't look or feel cheap on my wrist.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Well it's been 3 weeks as a monster owner, and i'm just as taken with them as the day they arrived.

Both have had equal wrist time so far, and have been rotating the straps.

The seiko bracelet is nice, v comfy and looks good on either.

The lumpy, again v comfy, like it alot, think it suits the OM a little more than the BM, but time will tell for sure.

Loving the waterbourne too as it's more what i'm used to wearing having nothing but a velcro strapped accurist for the last 8 years, it suits the BM perfectly and looks good on the OM, but liking it on the BM more.

So all in all a very happy chappy who is very impressed with these seiko divers, maybe a 007 or an A53 (mod'd with a black chapter ring) will join them sometime in the future.

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have bitten the bullet and bid on a monster on that auction sight.

time to see if i can live with a day / date window on a diver or not.

worst case if i do get it and don't like it i can always flog it here.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah they usually get snapped up pretty pronto on here.

Brighty


----------

